# What's it worth? Focal Utopia/Audiom



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess this is borderline old school, but I think these were sold from the late late 90s so posting this in the OS section. 

But here goes. Over the years I've collected what I've viewed as the "ultimate" Focal Utopia/Audiom front stage. It began with buying brand new Audiom TLR tweeters back in 2000. I didn't have space for the Audiom 6W mids in the car I had back then, so I bougth 4w2 mids instead, along with some 5WS for midbass.. It wasn't the "ultimate" setup, but was the best combo I've had up until then. Fast forward 10 years, I kept the tweeters for all that time and started my hunt for the Audiom 6W and Utopia 7w2 mid/woofer. 

Fluke would have it that when I ordered the TLR tweeters back in 2000, the distributor also took in a pair of Audiom 6W mids, probably thinking that I would go for both (they are meant to complement each other). On my hunt for 7w2 woofers I called up the dist, and it turned out that they didn't know of any, but had the 6W mids in a display case, never powered. So off course I bought them  

It then took two years of searching through ebay, classifieds and forums to locate a set of 7w2.. Had to buy a complete 180W component set with tweeters and crossovers to get them, but so be it 

This was 5 years ago now, and the speakers still haven't been installed. And since I started collecting for my ultimate OS setup (Sony XES Z50) I will probably finish that dream before starting with the Focals. 

So if I were to let the Focals go to a "good home" what would be the estimated value of this combo? I know how hard it is to get hold off all the speakers, so the next owner would save a lot of time and grief on that part  

There is a pair of 6W mids on ebay now, price is pretty steep possibly, but again this is hard to come by speakers.. I really don't know myself. Anyone?


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

haakono said:


> I guess this is borderline old school, but I think these were sold from the late late 90s so posting this in the OS section.
> 
> But here goes. Over the years I've collected what I've viewed as the "ultimate" Focal Utopia/Audiom front stage. It began with buying brand new Audiom TLR tweeters back in 2000. I didn't have space for the Audiom 6W mids in the car I had back then, so I bougth 4w2 mids instead, along with some 5WS for midbass.. It wasn't the "ultimate" setup, but was the best combo I've had up until then. Fast forward 10 years, I kept the tweeters for all that time and started my hunt for the Audiom 6W and Utopia 7w2 mid/woofer.
> 
> ...


For me personally, I wouldn't pay a whole lot for them because if one were ever to fail, you'd be SOL. You might luck out and find someone in exactly that scenario who'd be willing to pay a premium for a set to replace a dead speaker, or as a back up set, but those people are probably few and far in between. 

I run a set of midbass speakers from the same era, and I don't think I've seen a set for sale in the past 10 years or so. If I were to sell them, I think I'd have to give them away for that very reason...

I could be wrong, best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

For reference, some recent postings of individual pair of these speakers:

TLR tweeters - 600€ ($650) https://www.leboncoin.fr/image_son/910770713.htm?ca=12_s

Audiom 6W mids (not used, like mine): $500 Audiom 6W Focal Utopia Midrange High End Speakers Pair | eBay



The actual value is somewhere between this and "giving them away" , but it all depends on the buyer in the end. 

Focal still carry spares for these though, as they basically use the same soft parts as the $65,000 JMLab Grande Utopia hifi speaker set from 1996. 

This speaker setup is their eras version of the current $24K Focal Ultima component set, both setups feature slightly modified drivers from the Grande Utopia home speakers from their respective generation. 

Well that was the history lesson  

But no doubt that potential buyers are few and far between.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

I definitely think they have some value, the TLR's are very nice tweeters indeed. My concern would be with the midrange/midbass that have "soft" parts. As you said, the midranges are from 2000, 16 years old by my count.

When I mentioned "giving them away", I was referencing my speakers, not yours. Mine are out of production, and the manufacturer is long gone. Your speakers definitely hold value, but I think it would be tough finding the right buyer that's willing to pay what you most likely think they are worth.

I guess you won't know unless you put them out there on the market. Hopefully someone appreciates them as much as you do.


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a pair of 6w2 and 7w2 and they both have the same mounting depth. Im about to install the 7w2 in 2 way with a TN52 all active using alpine imprint. Great to see these utopias are still remembered.


----------



## barrys (Dec 29, 2009)

Still using my TLR tweeters I bought new back in 2004 I think it was. The focal Rep. at the time gave me 5 sets of the diaphragms of which I haven't had to use or replace yet so I should be good for a while lol. Love those tweeters I still have the wooden boxes they came in. I have some utopia 7" mids that are probably 10 years old too that I will use in a new install. I found the passive crossovers in storage last week never been hooked up.


----------

